# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Atlântida Reef

## Carlos Trabuco

Viva amigos.
Finalmente instalei, hoje, o meu novo aquario salgado, ao qual baptizei de "Atlântida Reef".
O setup é o seguinte:

- Aquario: 150x58x45 (comp./alt./larg.) +/- 390 litros brutos. (Sei que a largura é muito pouco, mas quiz aproveitar este aquario que era onde tinha os discus). 
- Sump: 55x50x50 +/- 135 litros brutos
- Rocha: 40kg morta e 20 kg DIY
- Areia de coral: 50 kg-origem TMC
- Escumador: Deltec AP851
- Reactor de Kalk: DIY
- Overflow: Tunze 1500 l/h
- Bomba de retorno: Eheim compact +3000
- Bombas de circulação: 2x Sunsun JVP-202 de 12.000 l/h cada ( sei que são chinocas, mas o "pilim" não dava para outros voos"  :yb620: 
- Calha Bowini: 2x HQI de 150W, mais 2 T8 de 36W (uma branca e outra actinica). Vou tentar substituir as 2 T8 por 4 T5 (2 brancas e 2 actinicas). Esta calha tem ainda 2 ventoinhas para refrigeração.
- Medidor de PH: Caneta da marca Hanna Instruments, modelo HI98129. Mede PH, condutividade, temperatura e tem compensação automática de temperatura, com resolução de 0,01 Ph e uma precisão de 0,001 Ph.
- Refractómetro Sybon com compensação de temperatura.

Amanha vou enche-lo de agua, para começar a fazer o ciclo. Quanto tempo me aconselham para fazer o ciclo? Ou isso vai depender dos testes da água?
Ja agora quais os principais testes que devo fazer ja no inicio, e quais as marcas de testes que me aconselham?
Posso acelerar o ciclo com os tais liquidos que existem nas lojas, ou isso não vai resolver nada?
Ja agora pedia ajuda, como colocar fotos aqui no tópico. Quero adicionar umas fotos do layout que fiz, para possivel ajuda de todos vós.

Acho que não me esqueci de nada.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço a todos.
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Aqui esta o layout do meu futuro reef.
Fico aberto a opiniões e sugestões.


Foto frontal


Lado direito do layout


Lado esquerdo do layout

Mais uma foto de frente

Abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Carlos,

O ciclo deve demorar 1 mês ou mais, mas vai depender do que tiveres, neste caso com rocha morta penso que vai durar mais. Deves ter os testes de amónia, nitritos e nitratos.
Inicialmente, nas primeiras 3/4 semanas penso que nem precisas de fazer testes (até porque não tens vivos) e a paciência que tiveres agora vai ser importante para a estabilidade futura do teu sistema (se já começas a pensar em acelerar o ciclo com líquidos, já começas mal, na minha opinião).
Depois podes ver se tens amónia, depois amónia/nitritos nitritos/nitratos, nitratos e depois sem nitratos ou poucos.

Em termos visuais, deve aparecer umas algas castanhas, depois verdes, depois deve entrar alguma equipa de limpeza (eremitas e turbos para as algas, para a areia cerithes e nassários para limpar restos de comida) e depois devem desaparecer as algas.

Entretanto vai pesquisando no fórum por "ciclo" que vai aparecer muita coisa.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Boas carlos. Gostei do nome do aquario  :SbOk:  é engraçado.

Bem vou deixar aqui algumas opiniões relativamente ao teu setup. Acho que essa overflow é insuficiente para a litragem do aquário, acho que se colocasses uma de maior capacidade terias melhor resultados, a nível escumação pois irias ter mais agua a passar na sump logo melhor qualidade de agua.

Com essas bombas que vais usar e com a disposição do layout como está, certamente terás zonas mortas de circulação o que vai levar ao aparecimento de algas.

A nivel de circulação acho que a solução que optaste não é a melhor, visto que não tens muita margem de manobra,ao meu ver passaria por comprares 4x sun sun JVP-102 que fazem cada uma 5000L/h, assim tinhas uma circulação boa e bem distribuída por todo o aquário, ao contrario das duas que vais usar.


A iluminação que vais a utilizar para os 390litros penso que seja insuficiente pois se quiseres  colocar muitos corais duros. Talvez uma calha com 3x150W de HQI de 14000ºK + 2x80W T5 actinica fosse indicada.

Quanto ao layout a meu ver parece um aglomerado de pedras (não leves a mal), tentaria dar a volta ao layout tornando-o o mais natural e simples.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Parabéns pelo "Atlântida Reef", gostei!

Acho que consigo perceber quais as rochas diy. Ficaram boas.




> Amanha vou enche-lo de agua, para começar a fazer o ciclo. Quanto tempo me aconselham para fazer o ciclo? Ou isso vai depender dos testes da água?


Vai com calma, olha que a pressa pode-te sair cara a ti e aos animais!
Daqui a umas um mês, vai apanhar uns eremitas e eu dou-te umas xénias e umas palytoas para ver como elas reagem.




> Já agora quais os principais testes que devo fazer já no inicio, e quais as marcas de testes que me aconselham?


Eu já usei JBL e Salifert (Silicatos) e gostei de ambos. Agora comprei vários da Salifert, mas ainda não os usei.
Se não tiveres pressa, devias fazer testes aos nitratos, pH, KH. Se tiveres pressa e curiosidade faz também à amónia e aos nitritos. Digo isto porque com esse escumador e se não abusares na fauna, a amónia e os nitritos ao fim de algum tempo acabam sempre por chegar a zero. Mais tarde começas a fazer ao Ca e Mg.
Não me recordo se usas osmose. Caso não uses posso-te emprestar o teste de silicatos e fosfatos para veres como é a tua água da torneira. Quando morava em PDl tinha de usar osmose, mas agora em VLC a água vem direitinha da Lagoa do Fogo e é um espectáculo. A osmose está arrumada (não te estou a tentar vender nada porque a membrana também já não deve estar grande coisa).




> Posso acelerar o ciclo com os tais liquidos que existem nas lojas, ou isso não vai resolver nada?


Sou da opinião do Miguel!

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, relativamente a liquidos para colonizar a rocha eu diria que no teu caso é fundamental.
Segundo percebi so tens rocha morta portanto, não existe no sistema alguma rocha viva com bacterias que vá colonizar a rocha morta.

Existem algumas boas marcas no mercado com misturas com 17 tipos de bactérias diferentes. Podes usar nos primeiros tempos exactamente para popular a rocha morta com uma grande biodiversidade de bacterias e garantires que a rocha vai realmente ficar populada.
Apos gastares o liquido que comprares em principio ja não deves precisar de mais porque depois as bacterias reproduzem-se. O liquido so vai ser vir para fazer começar tudo, na minha opinião é literalmente fundamental o uso do mesmo neste cenário senão tens um aquario com pedra morta, agua com sal e bactérias não há porque não há rocha viva com elas para depois colonizar a rochas morta.

É necessário regular e ter cuidado com o que se mete no aquario mas não se pode ser extremista a esse ponto. Tal como so por rocha morta tb é um pouco extremista porque a rocha viva quando é introduzida no aquario tras todo o tipo de biodiversidade essencial a um Reef.


Filipe, 3x150W de HQI de 14000ºK + 2x80W T5 parece claramente super excessivo. Tamos a falar de 610W para menos de 400L de água.
Eu colocaria 5/6 X 80W T5. Fica mais barato, gasta muito menos luz e permite de certeza absoluta manter qualquer SPS que queira. Tb permite fazer mais combinações de lampadas.

O problema das HQI é que a luz é muito direcionada portanto por baixo do foco tem imensa luz, mas se mexermos 20cm para o lado pode tar quase as escuras. As T5 não têm estes problemas porque mandam um fluxo de luz constante ao longo de todo o tubo e é possivel ver aqui no forum imensos aquários cheios de SPS a funcionar com T5's e inclusive com melhores resultados que usando HQI.
Os custos são praticamente iguais a nível de troca de lâmpadas, mas a calha com T5 permite melhor regular periodos com mais luz ou menos luz (4h com as 6 lampadas, 8h com 4 lampadas e 10h com 2 lampadas).
Com as HQI não é possivel fazer isto. Os projectores vão ter que tar todas as 10h ligados porque se apagas um projector a zona do aquario que tava a iluminar fica literalmente as escuras. 
A calha com T5 tb vai consumir menos eletricidade quer porque podes apontar para uma calha a volta dos 400W, quer porque pode fazer as combinações que disse a nivel de programação de horas a que as lampadas acendem/apagam.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Vasco,

Em relação à questão dos líquidos para começar o ciclo não faz sentido e explico porquê:

As bactérias estão em todo o lado (penso eu), com maior ou menor concentração (a própria água já traz bactérias, principalmente se for água natural), se o Carlos diz que tem rocha morta (ou seja, já foi viva e contém os microorganismos mortos dentro e/ou à superfície) logo tem matéria orgânica (e suponho que bactérias também)  que vai entrar em decomposição, essa decomposição será feita por um tipo de bactérias que a vai transformar em amónia... e por aí adiante.

Quanto aos líquidos, se tiverem mais bactérias poderão e deverão acelerar mais o processo, mas não são indispensáveis. 

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Vasco a intenção de colocar mais uma HQI é para ter mais luz como é óbvio, isto porque se repares nas fotos do membro Carlos ele já possui a calha, logo apenas bastava fazer um update na calha sendo menos dispendioso do que comprar uma calha nova, daí a minha opinião.

Carlos em relação as bactérias acho que como és dos Açores, São Miguel irás usar sempre agua natural, acho desnecessário usar qualquer liquido..

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Ora viva amigos.
Desde já o meu muito obrigado pelas vossas opiniões, pois como sabem sou novato nestas andanças dos reef, e não quero cometer nenhum erro.
De facto eu não tenho pressa nenhuma em colocar vivos no aquario, e não me importo de esperar 6 meses para os colocar, só não quero é cometer erros que, depois, pagarei bem caro, seguramente.
Vou tentar responder a todos voce, por partes.
Então é assim. Quanto ao layout, pareceu-me engraçado assim como o fiz, tem algumas grutas e bastante espaço entre a rocha, e previligiei o espaço para os peixes poderem nadar à vontade. Mas claro, aceito opiniões para uma possivel alteração do layout.
Quanto aos testes, vou adquirir ou os da salifert, ou os da JBL, pelo que ja ouvi falar, parecem-me os melhores.
Como resido nos Açores, vou usar somente agua natural, pois a agua do mar aqui é de excelente qualidade e possivelmente agua de osmose inversa para as TPA's. Tenho esta agua de borla  :Coradoeolhos: .
No que respeita às bombas de circulação...pois é amigos, acho que cometi um erro em ter adquirido as sunsun JVP202. Além de muito fortes aconteceu-me uma coisa engraçada. Passo a explicar...antes de encher o aquario com agua do mar, limpei todos os vidros, por dentro e por fora com alcool e com limpa vidros, para ficarem todos transparentes e o resultado??? não consigo segurar as bombas ao vidro com os respectivos imanes. Escoregam pelo vidro e caem no fundo do aquario. Acho que o produto de limpar os vidros é o causador. Aguma solução para isto?
Já pensei adaptar-lhes ventosas e talvez assim se segurem.
Quanto à calha de iluminação...vou tentar ver o melhor possivel uma vez que ela já vem montada de fábrica com a configuração que citei no meu primeiro post.
Quanto ao liquido para acelerar o ciclo....foi só uma ideia minha  :SbSourire: . 
Quanto ao overflow...não estou a gostar de ver esta "coisa" pendurada no aquario. Acho que vou optar por colocar uma bomba a alimentar o escumador. E claro, se tivesse um com maior caudal, seria muito melhor.
Carlos Jorge, tens que cá vir a casa dar-me a tua opinião, e desde já agradeço-te as ofertas que mencionas-te. 
Hoje coloquei todo o equipamento a funcionar, e o escumador ja escuma que se farta apesar de não estar bem regulado, acho eu.

Acho que não me esqueci de responder a ninguem.  :SbSourire2: 
Mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado e espero todo o tipo de apoio possivel.

Um abraço 
Carlos Trabuco

PS: Aceito sugestões para o layout

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Pessoal estou com problemas em afinar e regular o escumador (Deltec AP851).
Até ontem, ele estava a escumar muito bem e a sacar toda a "porcaria" do aquario. Hoje andei a mexer no aquario, na sump, no escumador e a mudar a mangueira que sai do overflow para o escumador, feito "chico esperto" e ja não escuma nada ou quase nada, e por vezes enche-me o copo de agua. 
O que poderá ter acontecido?
Estretando o aquario esta cheio de microbolhas, julgo ser normal e que com o tempo isto vai desaparecer, certo?
Preciso da vossa ajuda.
Um abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Boas Carlos, já pensaste que com a evaporação que vias ter proveniente do aquário a tua TV poderá ficar estragada? pensa em mudar a tv do sitio ou assim.

abraços

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Boas Carlos, já pensaste que com a evaporação que vias ter proveniente do aquário a tua TV poderá ficar estragada? pensa em mudar a tv do sitio ou assim.
> 
> abraços


Viva Amigo Filipe.
Sim, realmente ja pensei nisso. Mas penso não haver problema e explico porque:
Dediquei-me durante cerca de 4 anos à agua doce, criação de discus, e neste aquario, que era o comunitário, onde tinha bastantes discus, a temperatura rondava sempre os 29 graus, havia bastante evaporação e nunca tive o problema do plasma avariar.
Sei que agora, estamos a falar de agua salgada, e apesar da temperatura andar sempre entre os 25-26 graus, vai haver evaporação de certeza absoluta.
Mudar o televisor de lugar, esta fora de questão, porque não tenho mais sitio onde o colocar, e um plasma de 50", não cabe em qualquer sitio.
Vou ter de arranjar uma "artimanha" qualquer, em vidro acrilico, para colocar na parte de tras do aquario, por forma a evitar que a evaporação suba até ao plasma.
De qualquer forma agradeço muito a tua preocupação e que é tambem a minha.
Ja agora gostava de ouvir opiniões sobre o layout e onde é que o poderei melhorar.
Um grande abraço.
Carlos Trabuco

PS: Este escumador vai dar comigo em doido...vai vai !!!

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Viva Vasco,
> 
> Em relação à questão dos líquidos para começar o ciclo não faz sentido e explico porquê:
> 
> As bactérias estão em todo o lado (penso eu), com maior ou menor concentração (a própria água já traz bactérias, principalmente se for água natural), se o Carlos diz que tem rocha morta (ou seja, já foi viva e contém os microorganismos mortos dentro e/ou à superfície) logo tem matéria orgânica (e suponho que bactérias também)  que vai entrar em decomposição, essa decomposição será feita por um tipo de bactérias que a vai transformar em amónia... e por aí adiante.
> 
> Quanto aos líquidos, se tiverem mais bactérias poderão e deverão acelerar mais o processo, mas não são indispensáveis. 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel Correia


Viva,
os liquidos fazem todo o sentido, não servem so para enfeitar.
Se vai usar agua do mar (não sabia) sim, certamente vai vir com imensos micro-organismos e eles vão colonizar a rocha morta. 
Mas na rocha se ta morta, ta morta. Tudo o que estava contido nela morreu e não rescussita certamente.
A vantagem de usar um liquido com bactérias é que contem vários tipos  de bacterias diferentes (a marcas anunciam 17) e portanto garante uma grande biodiversidade. E num aquario so com rocha morta isso é muito importante.

No entanto adicionar tais liquidos não é começar mal. Pelo contrario, é começar muito bem e pelo seguro porque não ta a fazer nada de mal, ta simplesmente a garantir que a rocha morta vai ser devidamente colonizada  :Wink: 




> Vasco a intenção de colocar mais uma HQI é para ter mais luz como é óbvio, isto porque se repares nas fotos do membro Carlos ele já possui a calha, logo apenas bastava fazer um update na calha sendo menos dispendioso do que comprar uma calha nova, daí a minha opinião.


Sim eu reparei que é ter mais luz mas tamos a falar de mais de 600W de luz para menos de 400L.
Na minha opinião é claramente excessivo e acarreta custos tremendos a longo prazo principalmente na factura da luz. Ter 10h-11h por dia a gastar mais de 600W faz um boa mossa na factura.
A que ter em conta factores custo/beneficio.

É como no liquido das bactérias. É extremamente barato e tem um grande beneficio na colonização das rochas. 
Tar a usar mais de 600W de luz é extremamente caro a curto e longo prazo e os beneficios não serão assim tão notorios porque a calha que tem é mais que suficiente para ter SPS.
Então se fizer a ideia que tem de mudar as T8 para T5 fica oprimo 5 estrelas.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Viva,
> os liquidos fazem todo o sentido, não servem so para enfeitar.
> Se vai usar agua do mar (não sabia) sim, certamente vai vir com imensos micro-organismos e eles vão colonizar a rocha morta. 
> Mas na rocha se ta morta, ta morta. Tudo o que estava contido nela morreu e não rescussita certamente.
> A vantagem de usar um liquido com bactérias é que contem vários tipos  de bacterias diferentes (a marcas anunciam 17) e portanto garante uma grande biodiversidade. E num aquario so com rocha morta isso é muito importante.
> 
> No entanto adicionar tais liquidos não é começar mal. Pelo contrario, é começar muito bem e pelo seguro porque não ta a fazer nada de mal, ta simplesmente a garantir que a rocha morta vai ser devidamente colonizada 
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Vasco.
Realmente acho que vou arriscar nos tais liquidos de bactérias e, juntamente com a agua do mar, acho que vou acelerar o processo de colonização.
Quanto à iluminação, realmente mais de 600W de luz é muito, muito mesmo.
E de facto tenho que ter em consideração o custo/benefício. Antes, com os aquarios de agua doce, gastava mais de 150 euros só em luz, e isso é muito. Espero gastar menos agora.
Eu acho que com as 2 HQi de 150W, mais 4 T5, vai ser mais que suficiente para manter quanquer tipo de corais.
Agora só tenho que fazer o upgrade à calha, pra ver se consigo adaptar as T5.

Um abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Ola amigos.
Depois de 15 dias de ciclo do meu reef, de este já estar a ganhar algumas algazitas castanhas, fiz os primeiros testes:
Hoje, fiz uma TPA de 75 litros, +/- 20%, fiz uma alteração completa ao layout, e passadas 4 horas fiz os testes que me deram o seguinte:

Cálcio - 560 (acho que não fiz bem este teste)   :Coradoeolhos:  
Amónia - <0,25 mg/l
Nitratos - 50 ppm
Fosfatos - 0
KH - 10,98 meq/l
Magnésio - 1380 ppm
Nitritoa - 0
PH - 8,35
Temperatura - 24,7 ºC
Salinidade - 1.030   :EEK!:  

Os testes são todos da Salifert.
O PH e a temperatura, medidos com uma caneta.
A salinidade com um refractometro.

Passados 15 dias de ciclagem, o que acham destes resultados?

Abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Nitratos Muito altos - 0 ou próximo era o ideal.
Ph um bocado alto - 8.2 era melhor
Salinidade demasiado alta, passa isso para 1025/1026

Que água estás a usar nas TPA's?
E na Reposição?
Já tens alguns vivos?

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Nitratos Muito altos - 0 ou próximo era o ideal.
> Ph um bocado alto - 8.2 era melhor
> Salinidade demasiado alta, passa isso para 1025/1026
> 
> Que água estás a usar nas TPA's?
> E na Reposição?
> Já tens alguns vivos?


Viva Amigo Bruno.
O aquario ainda só tem 15 dias de ciclo, portanto ainda não tenho nenhum vivo, e só vou adicioná-los com 2 ou 3 meses de ciclo e se os parametros estiverem todos adequados.
Eu pensei que o Ph estava optimo, pelo que tenho lido deverá situar-se entre os 8.2 e os 8.4. Estarei errado?
Sim, a salinidade tambem esta um pouco alta.
Nas TPA'S uso agua do mar.
Nas reposições, uso agua de osmose quando a tenho, uma vez que tenho que a pedir a um cunhado meu. Mas já estou a tratar de comprar uma osmose.

Um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Quanto ao PH tenta baixá-lo para 8.2, sempre é mais seguro.
A água do mar tem esse problema, a grande maioria da água "apanhada" na nossa costa tem uma salinidade de 1029-1030, pelo que é conveniente misturá-la com água de osmose para baixar isso para 1025-1026.
Sugiro que faças umas TPA's diárias (2-3%) durante uma semana apenas com água de osmose para baixar a salinidade e de seguida passar a misturar antes de adicionar nova água.
Os Nitratos estão a dar uma ajuda a essas algas.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Quanto ao PH tenta baixá-lo para 8.2, sempre é mais seguro.
> A água do mar tem esse problema, a grande maioria da água "apanhada" na nossa costa tem uma salinidade de 1029-1030, pelo que é conveniente misturá-la com água de osmose para baixar isso para 1025-1026.
> Sugiro que faças umas TPA's diárias (2-3%) durante uma semana apenas com água de osmose para baixar a salinidade e de seguida passar a misturar antes de adicionar nova água.
> Os Nitratos estão a dar uma ajuda a essas algas.


Viva Bruno.
Pois, vou mesmo ter de fazer isso que sugeres, misturar agua de osmose nas TPA's, até ja me tinha lembrado disso, mas como a agua de osmose não abunda, enquanto não comprar a osmose inversa, vou só misturando a que consigo arranjar. 
Mas com o tempo chego lá.
Entretanto aqui vão umas fotos do layout final e espero não ter de mexer mais nas rochas.  :yb665: 








Espero as vossas opiniões.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Viva Pessoal.
Passados 1 mes e 1 semana, da instalação do meu aqua, queria aqui deixar-vos, para vossa apreciação, os resultados dos testes à agua efectuados ontem.

PH: 8,01
Densidade: 1024
Temperatura: 25,5 ºC
NH4: < 0,25 (possivelmente estará a zero)
NO2: 0
PO4: 0
NO3: 2,5 ppm (resolução baixa)
KH: 11,8
Magnésio: 1290
Cálcio: 450

Os testes são todos da salifert, o PH medido com caneta e a salinidade com refractómetro.

Ontem introduzi, uns 60 ou 70 ermitas  :SbSourire2: , para irem limpando as rochas e, como meninos bem ensinados, já tenho a rocha toda limpa .
Já tenho algumas frags de corais, oferecidas pelo amigo Carlos Jorge, para ver como se vão dar no aqua. São elas, uma euphilia, palytoas, zoantos, xénias, discossoma azul, que entretanto já se dividiu em dois, e um vermelho. Os restantes não me lembro dos nomes. Mas são 10 frags ao todo. 

Mas tenho uma dúvida. Não serão muitos eremitas no aquario? Alguns deles são bem grandes, e tenho receio que, com o tempo, façam alguma coisa aos corais.

Se alguem tiver corais ou frags que quiera vender e que esteja na disponibilidade de enviar para os Açores, que diga alguma coisa  :SbOk:  

Abraço a todos

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Carlos :Olá: . Desculpa-me a franqueza, mas tens aí uma "instalação" dos diabos. Não me leves a mal se te disser que me fez rir a colocação dos teus equipamentos audiovisuais e a composição destes com a montagem desorganizada do aquário....isso está muito feio :Coradoeolhos: . Já para não falar que todos esses equipamentos (box, leitores, fichas e principalmente LCD) têm os dias contados. Dou-te um exemplo, os parafusos das peças que suspendem os meus lumenarc, estão 140cm da superfície da água e estão cobertos de ferrugem. 
As fichas triplas pousadas nesse local, mais tarde ou mais cedo também irão trazer-te um azar. Numa manutenção, um pouco de água que escorregue pelo vidro ou uma queda delas directa para a sump, não me espantaria nada.
Tinhas uma óptima solução que era preparares esse móvel para colocares a sump e todos os equipamentos do aquário e, acima de tudo, seleccionares outro local para os equipamentos de audiovisual.
Duas questões, esse móvel está bem reforçado?....e os vidros do aquário foram colados onde e por quem?
Espero que entendas as minhas críticas num sentido construtivo :SbOk: .


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Já agora, qual é a espécie de ermitas que introduziste no aquário? 
Podem não ser muitos, dependendo da espécie. De qualquer forma, irás perder bastantes com o passar do tempo.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Carlos,

em primeiro lugar ainda bem que os frags estão todos ok. Apesar de serem espécies de fácil manutenção, revela alguma qualidade da água.

Em relação aos eremitas, penso que exageraste. Não te esqueças que estamos a falar de seres vivos que também eles requerem alguns cuidados como alimentação e esse aquário ainda não tem peixes e portanto não é alimentado, para além de que não tem muitas algas. Dependendo do tamanho deles, aconselho-te a deixares no máximo uns 40 e devolveres os restantes ao mar. Dá um pouquinho de alimento aos que ficarem.

Em relação à espécie e devido às condições do mar, imagino que tenhas capturado patas verdes, _Clibanarius erythropus_. Estes são mais activos que os patas vermelhas, _Calcinus tubularis_, mas ao contrário dos patas vermelhas que duram uma eternidade, os patas verdes duram menos tempo, no entanto, pelos relatos que leio do pessoal duram bastante mais que os "irmãos" do continente.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Olá Carlos. Desculpa-me a franqueza, mas tens aí uma "instalação" dos diabos. Não me leves a mal se te disser que me fez rir a colocação dos teus equipamentos audiovisuais e a composição destes com a montagem desorganizada do aquário....isso está muito feio. Já para não falar que todos esses equipamentos (box, leitores, fichas e principalmente LCD) têm os dias contados. Dou-te um exemplo, os parafusos das peças que suspendem os meus lumenarc, estão 140cm da superfície da água e estão cobertos de ferrugem. 
> As fichas triplas pousadas nesse local, mais tarde ou mais cedo também irão trazer-te um azar. Numa manutenção, um pouco de água que escorregue pelo vidro ou uma queda delas directa para a sump, não me espantaria nada.
> Tinhas uma óptima solução que era preparares esse móvel para colocares a sump e todos os equipamentos do aquário e, acima de tudo, seleccionares outro local para os equipamentos de audiovisual.
> Duas questões, esse móvel está bem reforçado?....e os vidros do aquário foram colados onde e por quem?
> Espero que entendas as minhas críticas num sentido construtivo.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Viva Amigo Paulo.
Bem, vamos por partes:
Realmente a instalação não é das melhores, sei e estou consciente disso.
Mover a sump, para dentro do móvel, esta completamente fora de parte, porque este é muito baixo e o equipamento não cabe lá dentro, estou a falar do deltec AP851, que é muito alto, e tambem o reactor de kalk.
O móvel esta reforçado pelo seu interior, porque o aquario que esta por cima, já teve discus durante mais de 4 anos. O aqua fui eu que o fiz, fui eu que colei os vidros, com silicone adequado, e agora, depois de despejado, para o transformar em salgado, voltei a reforçar as colagens.
Quanto aos equipamentos electrónicos realmente já muita gente me chamou à atenção sobre isso, devido à evaporação poder avariar alguma coisa, principalmente o plasma.
Esse plasma sempre esteve ai, desde o inicio do aqua com discus e nunca avariou. Sei que agora estamos a falar de agua salgada. Por isso mesmo vou colocar uma protecção em acrilico, por baixo do plasma, tipo pála, por forma a não apanhar com a evaporação.
Quanto à desarrumação, tens toda a razão, mas o sistema ainda não esta totalmente concluido. Por isso mesmo, no local onde ves a sump, vou fazer um armário para acomudar todo o equipamento e tambem vou fazer um quadro eléctrico proprio para toda a instalaçao electrica. Tenho que ir devagar, porque o dinheiro não abunda.
Quanto ao layout, com o tempo, e com a colocação dos corais, possivelmente e quase de certeza, vai sofrer alterações.
Tu como um dos maiores especialistas, nesta àrea, sabes isso melhor que eu.
Mas olha caro amigo Paulo, gostei muito da tua opinião, e é com pessoas como tu e outros que nós aprendemos.
Mas eu partilho das tuas preocupações, porque elas tambem são as minhas e já tinha pensado em tudo isso que referis-te.
Com o tempo vou melhorar e espero ter aqui um excelente aquario.
Ando aqui às voltas com o overflow, porque não é suficiente para o meu sistema. è um overflow da tunze de 1500 l/h e vou precisar de um de 3000 l/h, por isso ainda não melhorei todo o sistema.
O meu obrigado pelo teu precioso comentário e um grande abraço.

PS: Os eremitas são de patas vermelhas, na sua maioria, e 2 ou 3 de patas verdes. Já me limparam a rocha toda e possivelmente vão morrer alguns com falta de alimento. O que me sugeres?

Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Olá Carlos,
> 
> em primeiro lugar ainda bem que os frags estão todos ok. Apesar de serem espécies de fácil manutenção, revela alguma qualidade da água.
> 
> Em relação aos eremitas, penso que exageraste. Não te esqueças que estamos a falar de seres vivos que também eles requerem alguns cuidados como alimentação e esse aquário ainda não tem peixes e portanto não é alimentado, para além de que não tem muitas algas. Dependendo do tamanho deles, aconselho-te a deixares no máximo uns 40 e devolveres os restantes ao mar. Dá um pouquinho de alimento aos que ficarem.
> 
> Em relação à espécie e devido às condições do mar, imagino que tenhas capturado patas verdes, _Clibanarius erythropus_. Estes são mais activos que os patas vermelhas, _Calcinus tubularis_, mas ao contrário dos patas vermelhas que duram uma eternidade, os patas verdes duram menos tempo, no entanto, pelos relatos que leio do pessoal duram bastante mais que os "irmãos" do continente.


Grande amigo Carlos Jorge.
Os teus corais estão um espectáculo e a euphilia, a caulastrea e a palytoa, já cresceram a olhos vistos. A ti o meu grandioso obrigado.
Realmente são muitos eremitas para 400 litros de agua, alguns deles são bem grandes. Vou devolver metade ao mar.
A maioria deles são de patas vermelhas, mas já vi alguns de patas verdes.
O certo é que, numa noite limparam toda a rocha e possivelmente vão ressentir-se com falta de alimento.
Vou devolve-los ao mar e só ficar com uns 20.
Um abraço para ti e o meu muito obrigado.

Carlos Trabuco

PS: Quando quizeres aparece

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Carlos :Olá: , agrada-me saber que percebeste o alcance dos meus comentários, tomando-os como construtivos. A minha nota de humor relativamente ao aspecto estético tua montagem, não passou disso mesmo.
Aguardo assim, com alguma expectativa, essas mais valias para o teu sistema.
Relativamente ao acrílico, acho não irá ser suficiente. Penso que terás, mais tarde ou mais cedo, problemas com o equipamento.
No que respeita aos ermitas, não vejo problemas no número relativamente à litragem do aquário. Por outro lado, com tantos, e com o seu crescimento, não terás conchas disponíveis para todos, logo muitos morrerão.
Talvez o mais sensato seja devolveres alguns ao mar. 

O número de ermitas num aquário tem tendência a diminuir, é normal alguma taxa de mortalidade nestes crustáceos, principalmente pela razão que referi. Um número elevado pode também trazer um outro problema, são animais desastrados, tudo o que sejam corais apenas pousados, mais tarde ou mais cedo irão cair. A alimentação não me parece minimamente preocupante, comem de tudo, pelo que uma escassez de alimento disponível no aquário, seria sempre fácil de compensar por ti. Corais, não me parece que façam parte da dieta, mas muitas espécies adoram alga coralina.


Cumprimentos,


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Olá Carlos, agrada-me saber que percebeste o alcance dos meus comentários, tomando-os como construtivos. A minha nota de humor relativamente ao aspecto estético tua montagem, não passou disso mesmo.
> Aguardo assim, com alguma expectativa, essas mais valias para o teu sistema.
> Relativamente ao acrílico, acho não irá ser suficiente. Penso que terás, mais tarde ou mais cedo, problemas com o equipamento.
> No que respeita aos ermitas, não vejo problemas no número relativamente à litragem do aquário. Por outro lado, com tantos, e com o seu crescimento, não terás conchas disponíveis para todos, logo muitos morrerão.
> Talvez o mais sensato seja devolveres alguns ao mar. 
> 
> O número de ermitas num aquário tem tendência a diminuir, é normal alguma taxa de mortalidade nestes crustáceos, principalmente pela razão que referi. Um número elevado pode também trazer um outro problema, são animais desastrados, tudo o que sejam corais apenas pousados, mais tarde ou mais cedo irão cair. A alimentação não me parece minimamente preocupante, comem de tudo, pelo que uma escassez de alimento disponível no aquário, seria sempre fácil de compensar por ti. Corais, não me parece que façam parte da dieta, mas muitas espécies adoram alga coralina.
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Paulo.
Bem, metade, ou quase, dos eremitas já estão no mar.
Agora o que pretendo é resolver o problema do overflow, vou tentar fazer um que se aproxime dos 3000 l/h ou mais. Tenho algum jeito para os DIY e já vi como a coisa funciona.
Depois então vou tratar da arrumação de todo o equipamento e de um quadro electrico como deve ser. A calha já esta quase concluida, ja fiz toda a instalação das 4 T5 e so falta ligar as 2 HQI. Estas vou deixa-las para um colega electricista fazer, pois estes balastros electronicos são algo complicados de ligar e acho que já queimei uma lampada nova de 150W.
Quando tiver tudo concluido, posto novas fotos.

Entretando quero ver se arranjo novos corais, mas estou com bastante dificuldade em arranjá-los. é m dos grandes problemas de se viver em ilhas.

Abraço.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Ora viva companheiros.
Aqui vos deixo umas fotos, tiradas hoje, depois da instação da calha nova.
As fotos não têm grande qualidade, mas é o melhor que consigo para partilhar com voces.
Os corais, são umas frags oferecidas pelo Amigo Carlos Jorge, não estão todos, porque um actinodisco azul e as xénias, soltaram-se e foram para debaixo das rochas, assim como não consegui tirar foto aos zoantos.
Ao fim de 15 dias dos corais estarem no meu aqua, alguns já cresceram o dobro.



















Abraços

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Carlos,

ainda bem que está tudo com saúde. Com essa calha a bombar já é outra coisa!
Em relação aos eremitas, todos os que consigo observar em condições são patas verdes e os restantes também me parecem ser, isto porque a concha dos patas vermelhas costuma estar toda rosa, carregada de coralina.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Olá Carlos,
> 
> ainda bem que está tudo com saúde. Com essa calha a bombar já é outra coisa!
> Em relação aos eremitas, todos os que consigo observar em condições são patas verdes e os restantes também me parecem ser, isto porque a concha dos patas vermelhas costuma estar toda rosa, carregada de coralina.


Viva Carlos
Com a calha nova, a coisa já é outra. Agora sim já tem ar de reef.
Quanto aos eremitas, a mim parecem-me ser "todos" de patas vermelhas.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Carlos,




> Viva Carlos
> Quanto aos eremitas, a mim parecem-me ser "todos" de patas vermelhas.
> Abraço


vê as diferenças:

http://www.reefforum.net/f211/cliban...ythropus-6292/

http://www.reefforum.net/f211/calcinus-tubularis-6299/

eles até podem ter as patitas um pouco mais avermelhadas que os da foto, mas não deixam de ser _Clibanarius erythropus_.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Então Carlos,

esse aquário já está a funcionar?

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Então Carlos,
> 
> esse aquário já está a funcionar?


Viva Amigo Carlos Jorge.
Ja esta a funcionar sim.
Tive aquele precalço que sabes, mas consegui resolver tudo em 1 dia e meio.
Entretanto já recebi novos corais, umas palytoas, umas montiporas e um outro coral duro que tem um nome esquisito  :SbSourire2: .
As palytoas estão a recuperar bem da viagem de um dia e meio, ja as montiporas, não sei se vou conseguir recupera-las e esse de nome esquisito acho que já não dá nada, pois esta completamente branco. Levaram muitos trambulhões na viagem e os sacos perderam alguma àgua. :SbRireLarme2: 
No caso das montiporas, tem uma que ainda ficou com um pouco de cor nas pontas, mas o centro esta todo branco. Vamos ver se consigo recuperar esta, pois adoro montiporas. As outras não sei, pois estão algo "esquisitas".
Para a semana vou receber uns actinodiscos estriatos, uns zoantos, mais umas palytoas, umas caulastreas e...já não sei que mais.  :SbSourire: 
Quanto aos teus corais estão a dar-se muito bem. 
Se vieres cá a casa já nem os vais conhecer  :yb665: 
Até gostava que cá viesses a casa e visses estas montiporas, para me dares a tua opinião.
Um grande abraço para ti

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Depois de fazer uma TPA, de cerca de 30% com agua natural, esperar umas 3 horas, fiz os testes e obtive os seguintes resultados:

NO3 = +/- 2 mg/l
PO4 = 0 mg/l
Amónia = Proximo de zero (-0,25)
KH = 11.8 dKH
Cálcio = 450 ppm (Está um pouco alto, certo?)
Magnésio = 1440 ppm ( igualmente alto ?)
Temperatura = 26,5 ºC
Alcalinidade = 1.026 (Vou ter de baixar para 1.024)
PH = 8.3

Testes da Salifert, PH e Temperatura medidos electrónicamente, e Alcalinidade com refráctrometro.

Abraços a todos

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Olá Companheiros.
Depois de, quase três meses, queria deixar-vos as ultimas notícias àcerca do meu reef:

Testes:

NO3=0
NO2=0
Amónia=0
PO4=0
KH=11,8
Ca=460
Mg= 1320
PH=8,41
Temperatura=25,2ºC
Densidade=1.024

O Ph e o Kh estão um pouco altos, espero conseguir reduzir com adição de àgua OI.

Fotos:

Geral do aquario


Alguns corais:

Xénias

Sarcophypons

Palythoas

Este não sei o nome  :Coradoeolhos:  

Green Star Polyps e Zoantos

Euphylia

Caulastrea Furcata

Actinodisco vermelho e azul


Montiporas que, acho que estão perdidas   :Icon Cry:  



Deiam as vossas opiniões.

Abraço a todos

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Viva Companheiros.
Depois de algum tempo sem actualizar este meu tópico e ao fim de 5 meses de montagem do meu reef, queria deixar-vos aqui a evolução do mesmo, assim como deixar-vos algumas fotos para vossa apreciação.
Tem sito um trabalho muito grato, pois os resultados estão à vista.
Vou começar por descrever todo o setup, manutenções e por fim algumas "bastantes" fotos que tirei hoje.

SETUP:
- Aquario 150x45x55 (comp x larg. x alt.)
- Sump 55x55x55 cm
- Escumador Deltec AP851 (grande máquina)
- Filtro interno eheim 750 l/h, dentro da sump, só com carvão activado
- 3 bombas de circulação sunsun 5.000 l/h ( agora só tenho duas ligadas, porque o ocellaris tiny, não se aguenta com a força)
- Iluminação: Calha com 2 T5 actinicas de 54W e 2 T5 brancas de 54W ATI e 2 focos HQI de 150W
- Overflow tunze 1500 l/h
- Termostátos 300W
- Bomba retorno eheim Compact 3000+
- Areia de coral 50kg
- Rocha viva cerca de 60 kg

CORAIS:
- Xenyas
- Caulastrea furcata e curvata
- Euphylia
- Actinodiscos verde estriados, vermelho, e azul que já deu 4 filhotes
- Dois Sarcophytons
- Duas montiporas. Estas montiporas chegaram mortas, quase, na sua totalidade, mas estão a recuperar
- Zoantos
- Palytoas
- Green star polips
- Clavulária
- Sinulária dura e flexibilis
- Ricordea
- Tenho mais 2 que não me lembro o nome.

PEIXES:
- 1 Paracanturus Hepatus com cerca de 4 cm
- 1 Ocellaris tiny com 2 cm
- 1 Pepino do mar
- Cerca de 10 camarões da nossa costa, acho que são o "qualquer coisa" Serratus

MANUTENÇÃO E ROTINAS:
- Mudanças de água dia sim, dia não, de 25 litros com água natural. É corrigida a salinidade com agua de osmose.
- Adição de kalk, de dois em dois dias, pelo metodo do pinga pinga, na quantidade de 2,5 litros. com agua de osmose
- Adição dos componentes A+B, da warner marine, quando me lembro :-)
- Adição de Zooplancton e phytoplancton 3 vezes por semana, da Brightwels Aquatics
- Adição de iodine da Sera Marin 4 gotas por dia
- Adição de magnesio da Sera Marin 2 vezes por semana
- Adição de stroncio Sera Marin 2 vezes por semana.

TESTES: 
NO2- 0
NH4- <0,25
NO3- 0
PO4- 0
PH- 8,30
Temperatura - Varia entre os 25º e os 26º
KH- 10,6
Ca- 480
Mg- 1380
Densidade- 1.025

Testes Salifer, caneta de PH e Refractómetro.

FOTOS:














Amanha coloco fotos de mais corais.

Espero as vossas opiniões

Abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Pedro Teixeira

Excelente aquário principalmente para quem já o viu ao vivo então fotos dessa evolução.

Abraço
Pedro Teixeira

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Excelente aquário principalmente para quem já o viu ao vivo então fotos dessa evolução.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Teixeira


Viva Pedro.
O Aquario já evoluiu bastante.
Confesso que tenho andado ausente dos foruns, pois este ano passado foi algo "pesado" para mim em vários aspectos da minha vida.
Mas, prometo que vou preparar um video para postar aqui, um destes dias.
Quando quizeres aparece.

Abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------

